# Aki Angler Snapper Jigs



## Eastern Tackle

I almost feel bad for the snappers......almost.

These turned out very nice. The glow underside on them is nearing a nuclear level. Between that, the lead alloy and the amount of fish these will kill....there's nothing Green about them.

150g Aki Angler

250g Aki Angler


----------



## luna sea II

those look good and they are priced much better than shimano's version. 
we haven't had much success on snapper with the metal jigs; some days they bite them, somedays not. this is good for us because it allows us to get to the scamps and gags through the overfished and indangered snapper. I'll bet those work on grouper too.


----------



## Eastern Tackle

luna sea II said:


> I'll bet those work on grouper too.


I hope so, since the have pretty much permanently closed snapper in SE. No, all kidding aside, my friend has busted some pretty nice gags on this style of jig.


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Showing the glow is hard, since I'm not a pro photographer. But I tried to capture it somewhat the other day. This was shot through the package.


----------



## TwoBarTwo

Have seen these jigs at FTU, thought about picking some up but changed my mind. 

My main question is how to work them?...

Thanks, JI


----------



## Eastern Tackle

My friend that catches gag grouper with these works them on the bottom. These style of jigs were developed in Japan to be worked up through the water column and catch nipping fish, with the smaller trailing hooks.


----------



## abz400

do ftu has them?


----------



## hog

Them are some good look'n buggers Jim.

They aught to be a slow bottom bounc'n fish magnet catch'n machine (I would think)


----------



## Eastern Tackle

abz400 said:


> do ftu has them?


No, they are only available online.

They did great over the weekend for us on groupers and black bass. We had to release the groupers, since they are restricted from Jan 1 - April 30.


----------

